
Red Hat: The people that are worth billions to IBM - ishikawa
https://avalia.io/red-hat-software-due-diligence/
======
chalst
Who are Avalia? Due diligence suggests they advise investors, from their
homepage, they don't cme across as your regular finance types.

------
ishikawa
Interesting independent report showing the non obvious reasons why Red Hat has
so much value to IBM.

